# Cannon  D7 :) newbie



## brooklyn99 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I must say this is quite an app with lots of help and knowledge. I'm glad to be here and look forward to learning and supporting others, however I'm not that advanced in photography as I'd like to be.  I Have always been into photography and longed for a dslr camera, i didn't want to to start off with a lower end model meaning a cannon rebel or Nikon 3100 or 5100 just to have to up grade to a more advanced one months late. So I opted for the cannon d7, hope that it lasts me a couple years before wanting to upgrade.

I have a lot to learn yet!! I'm not do familiar with all the settings, however I've been reading some on it. I am seriously thinking of taking a course or schooling on photography in the near future as well.

Should anyone have suggestions on sites, videos, etc. on learning the basics on dslr photography, please share.

Excited to be a part of the group here.
Thnx 
N


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to Strobox - Create, Share, Learn
fredmiranda.com: Specialized in Canon - Nikon SLR Cameras, Forum, Photoshop Plugins, Actions, Reviews, Hosting and Digital Darkroom
Camera lens tests, user reviews, camera accessory reviews - SLRgear.com!
Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community
Strobist


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 27, 2012)

I've never heard of a Cannon D7. Where did you buy it?


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are some video tutorials from Canon's website:
Canon DLC: Gallery: EOS 7D On-Camera Tutorials


----------



## snytribe (Apr 1, 2012)

I have had mine for about 18 months now and still thrilled with it.  You made a good choice.  There is a lot to this camera so don't get frustrated.  Take your time, study the camera and ENJOY!


----------



## subscuck (Apr 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I've never heard of a Cannon D7. Where did you buy it?



They released it shortly after the D50.


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 2, 2012)

hello! fellow brooklyn-ite here as well! just picked up a 60D and love it.


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Apr 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I've never heard of a Cannon D7. Where did you buy it?



So not helpful....or funny.


----------



## ghostdog (Apr 5, 2012)

LINYBIMMER said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of a Cannon D7. Where did you buy it?
> ...



+1


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 5, 2012)

LINYBIMMER said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of a Cannon D7. Where did you buy it?
> ...



Neither was your post! How interesting!


----------



## elizabethysmom (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome! How wonderful that you have a 7D, it seems to be a camera one can really grow with! - ignore the smart allecks on this site, there are nice folks here as well.


----------



## premo (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome BK!!


----------



## kyleweeks522 (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this in any way related to the Canon 7D?


----------



## piizzle (Apr 9, 2012)

I just recently bought my 7D but saw an opportunity to upgrade to a full frame camera so I never had a chance to master it just yet. I do prefer to shoot the 7D over the 5D2 because My 15-85 does not fit the 5D2.


----------



## minooo (Apr 9, 2012)

cool camera. I would preffer Canon 7D instead my Nikon D5100. 7D is a pro


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome, we are mostly friendly here! 

(Cannons are for warships and the like by the way  )


----------



## gsgary (Apr 9, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> Welcome, we are mostly friendly here!
> 
> (Cannons are for warships and the like by the way  )



That was not very helpful


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 9, 2012)

LINYBIMMER said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of a Cannon D7. Where did you buy it?
> ...



Tyler's post was funnier than your post!  

And more helpful too.. in reminding the OP that that the designation was backwards!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 9, 2012)

minooo said:


> cool camera. I would preffer Canon 7D instead my Nikon D5100.* 7D is a pro*



NO... that would be a 1D!


----------



## ColeGauthier (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't think this post will get anywhere...


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 9, 2012)

someone please pull the emergency break here !


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 11, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> someone please pull the emergency break here !


i do believe its a "brake"


----------



## gsgary (Apr 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> minooo said:
> 
> 
> > cool camera. I would preffer Canon 7D instead my Nikon D5100. 7D is a pro
> ...



No D1


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 11, 2012)

JonathanNYC said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > someone please pull the emergency break here !
> ...



no, it is not  (it was word play .. Ok , maybe not one of my better ones   )


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 11, 2012)

minooo said:


> cool camera. I would preffer Canon 7D instead my Nikon D5100. 7D is a pro



Pros have started using crop sensors? Sweet, I'll be open for business with my T2i next week!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 11, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> minooo said:
> 
> 
> > cool camera. I would preffer Canon 7D instead my Nikon D5100. 7D is a pro
> ...



Some do for wildlife shooting. Gives your long lenses some extra reach


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Apr 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LINYBIMMER said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Charlie, you're trying too hard. Relax, we still think the world of you.


----------



## mjhoward (Apr 12, 2012)

I prefer my Nikkon 7000D.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 12, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I prefer my Nikkon 7000D.



I'm getting really warm and cozy with my Mark II D5.


----------



## brooklyn99 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thnx hukim n snytribe your suggestions mean a lot!


----------



## brooklyn99 (Apr 14, 2012)

I know, right? Elizabethsmoms, you have to accept the bad for the good. Thnx to all others as well for taking the time to reply and help out. 
I used my camera a couple times thus far, haven't really had the time to read up on it. It's really important that I do, however I wouldn't want to ruin it in any way just playing and exploring without learning it in and out. 

Thnx again!!


----------



## Roycroft (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm also new here and have had a7D for two weeks.


----------



## willis_927 (Apr 19, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> minooo said:
> 
> 
> > cool camera. I would preffer Canon 7D instead my Nikon D5100. 7D is a pro
> ...



I know a lot of pros with crop sensor cameras actually...


----------



## kassad (May 17, 2012)

LINYBIMMER said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of a Cannon D7. Where did you buy it?
> ...



+1


----------

